# Millinium pro or not???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Guys.
My new Taurus pt 145 pro I just bought says Millinium real big on one side and pt145pro on the other side.
So is it a Millinium pro or not? I noticed others having the Millinium pro on one side real big. Tnx, Hg


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

its a pro just a newer model


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

agree with DSvet. Would not say pro if it wasn't. Grip & mag capacity is also different.


----------

